# Which camera would you choose.



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

So here it is,
Which one would you choose,
A compact camera that you can put in your pocket or backpack easily (like Canon SD 900) or a big 8mega pixel one that gets better pictures but won't fit in your backpack and you have to carry it over your shoulder.

(I know most people here are by no mean that much into photography, just wanted to know your 2cents).

I got an Canon A75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 camera that loved to death but finally died on me so I got this S5 IS but I dont use it much outdoors since I have to carry it over my shoulder and I'm afraid of theft or something and wanted to know what you think about it.

FYI, S5 IS is latest Canon in the series.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a Canon PowerShot SD850 IS Digital Elph and I love it to death.


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

Dio, Its ok that you love your camera but the topic is about which one would you prefer, the quality or mobility.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 25, 2008)

I recently bought a camera off of Woot! and its an ultra-compact type. I would say that having it fit in your pocket is great for those random moments you didn't think you would capture.


----------



## fischju (Jul 25, 2008)

I would say more to the SLR end


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 25, 2008)

Depends on the purpose. For outdoor/on the go use, anything very big is going to be more trouble than it's worth unless you're a photographer. Casual users will want something easy to carry and use or they won't end up carrying it around and using it. 

On the other hand, for indoor use (e.g. taking pics of stuff you're going to sell online) or less casual photography the size doesn't matter as much as the quality.


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

tnx, I do both kind of photography (did put them some here, last year) but now its just restricted to indoor and family photos since its hard to bring it everywhere.


----------

